
Beto O’Rourke’s membership in America’s oldest hacking group - gscott
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/03/15/beto-orourkes-secret-membership-in-americas-oldest-hacking-group.html
======
finndark
O'Rourke has a broken mind that money cannot fix:

"Buff My Balls": Beto O'Rourke Wrote Creepy Poems; Joined Old School
"Slaughterhouse" Hacker Group

[https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-03-15/buff-my-balls-
beto...](https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-03-15/buff-my-balls-beto-orourke-
wrote-creepy-poems-joined-old-school-slaughterhouse)

~~~
Spastche
Thanks for giving me more reasons to vote for him, I find creative writing to
be an interesting form of art.

